# 46 Gallon Gallery 56k Warning



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Hey all,

Here is my finished 46 Gallon.....I hope you enjoy.

Oh, the dwarf riccia is for sale here...
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...dwarf-riccia.html?highlight=mini+dwarf+riccia










Hardscape...









Left...









Right...









Please let me know if you have any comments or questions.

Thanks

jB


----------



## diepvan (Aug 31, 2006)

what kind of tank is that?
llook nice were the plumbing? i see water movement but no plmbing


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Water movement = hair dryer - old Amano trick.

Very nice, JB. Very clean. The empty space in the tank almost screams at the viewer.

I assume this is a tank that is well-established and not just a photo-op. I'd love to hear the particulars.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Very nice....JB!!!!


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

Hair dryer over water....thats a big no no. lol. Very nice scape although I'd have to agree its sort of barren. Nice dwarf riccia, do pieces float up like the regular riccia?


----------



## abnormalsanon (Jun 6, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

guaiac_boy said:


> Water movement = hair dryer - old Amano trick.
> 
> Very nice, JB. Very clean. The empty space in the tank almost screams at the viewer.
> 
> I assume this is a tank that is well-established and not just a photo-op. I'd love to hear the particulars.


Yup, the old hairdryer trick Its a 46 gallon bowfront diepvan.

The extra space is absolutely a concern with this scape. The hard thing was that when i used ADA rock i limited myself, because i couldnt mix it with any other rock. What is more hillarious is that the rock is the left over scraps from Erin's tank, and I have to give them back in a week or two. HAHA

The tank was set up to go from setup to picture in 4 months. I am moving in a few weeks so the tank will come down.

Really, the tank is wrong for the scape. It should be 30" wide and 18" high. But alas, that is all the rock I had to work with, and the only tank i had to do it in.

This was only my second scape and it was designed to go straight from setup to pictures without any movement of plants or rock.



> Nice dwarf riccia, do pieces float up like the regular riccia


Yes, it does float. I just tie it to rocks with luffa from target. It needs to be retied every two months or so. It grows very slow by regular riccia standards.

Thanks "L" and everyone for the kind words and support. Let me know if i missed any questions.

jB


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Nice!! I dig it!!!


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Gorgeous tank Jason! I think I like this one more than your first try. 
Less is more!

I'm not sure if the tank is too big though. I think it really accentuates the depth perception more so than a wide shallow one would. I think the wide tank would give a more panoramic perception but some depth would be lost.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks Jim and Big stick!!

It just goes to show you that everyone has a different interpretive eye for this stuff. I just keep trying to learn and hopefully some people dig it along the way.

Thanks for taking the time to leave a comment. 

jB


----------



## aquasox (Sep 11, 2005)

Very nice! Simple, but looks clean and almost flawless.


----------



## Happy Camper (Jul 22, 2004)

I like it very much except for one thing, there's no height?

Seems like an awful lot of wasted space on the height. Also I think it may be a Crypt in there which is going to get large and spoil your delicate scape, like someone planted an oak tree in a pristine Japanese garden.

Nice scape Mr. Baliban, Kudos. So would you be willing to send some mini riccia to South Africa? Huh Huh


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

I really like this scape, after all my aquascaping attempts have turned into jungles, I think this is the way to go. The white background adds to the sense of "barrenness" in the height to some, but I personally like it. If you add a nice group of top-dwelling schoolers I think it would be really cool.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Just beautiful!


----------



## Emc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Looks great Jason. 

You can hold onto that rock to build the retaining wall.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Emc2 said:


> Looks great Jason.
> 
> You can hold onto that rock to build the retaining wall.


:lalala:


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Happy Camper said:


> I like it very much except for one thing, there's no height?
> 
> Seems like an awful lot of wasted space on the height. Also I think it may be a Crypt in there which is going to get large and spoil your delicate scape, like someone planted an oak tree in a pristine Japanese garden.
> 
> Nice scape Mr. Baliban, Kudos. So would you be willing to send some mini riccia to South Africa? Huh Huh


Again, i agree with you on the wasted space, but these were the only tools i had. 

Thanks again for the comments.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Jay Luto had the marvalous idea of chopping my picture for me to show the difference a few inches in tank height makes.

As you can see, it almost makes it look like a completely different feel.

Thanks Jay










jB


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Now that looks nice.


----------



## Emc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

That is a dramatic difference. I liked it a lot before but the lack of height focuses my attention more on the layout.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Jason Baliban said:


> Jay Luto had the marvalous idea of chopping my picture for me to show the difference a few inches in tank height makes.
> 
> As you can see, it almost makes it look like a completely different feel.
> 
> ...


Looks a lot better Jason !

Now get busy and cut 10" off the actual tank


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Jay Luto said:


> Now get busy and cut 10" off the actual tank


You know..... it wouldn't actually be all that hard to do.......hehe


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Here you go.....










jB


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice photoshop'n choppin' JB, hehe


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

HAHHAA....Thanks

Too bad i cant enter it in AGA competitions like that. I think i will just have to crop it like jay did. 

Any thoughts on this? 

Oh, not that i think i will even place. HAHA

jB


----------

